# Weimaraner



## Rislar

Hi all, i had some great info from Kelkat about huskys (thanks) and now we have got all the information available to us we have decided that a Weimaraner would suit us better!!!

I was wondering if anyone here had one and if so do you know of any good breeders?

Thanks all in advance 

Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass

Russell (rapide561) is ya man he got one!


----------



## anallew

Hello

I don't know of any breeders but when looking at the possibility of a rescue dog I did notice that they are often available in rescue centres.

I'm not sure if you're open to a rescue dog but if so, there's one available here:

http://www.fourpawsanimalrescue.org.uk/

Good luck. They really are beautiful aren't they?

Ana


----------



## Rislar

anallew said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't know of any breeders but when looking at the possibility of a rescue dog I did notice that they are often available in rescue centres.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're open to a rescue dog but if so, there's one available here:
> 
> http://www.fourpawsanimalrescue.org.uk/
> 
> Good luck. They really are beautiful aren't they?
> 
> Ana


Thanks Ana, but we really want a puppy, saying that Tom is a lovely dog


----------



## Rislar

greenasthegrass said:


> Russell (rapide561) is ya man he got one!


Ill have to find him, thank you


----------



## Kelcat

Really hope we didn't put you off Rislar.

I seem to remember that Jenny (Russ's lovely dog) has/had her own MHF membership - you could get your answers straight from the dog's mouth


----------



## Rislar

Kelcat said:


> Really hope we didn't put you off Rislar.
> 
> I seem to remember that Jenny (Russ's lovely dog) has/had her own MHF membership - you could get your answers straight from the dog's mouth


Not at all, the more we thought about it the more we thought we needed something that was going to suit our lifestyle more! the husky is a lot of work (not that they all aren't) and with them wanting to run off and not being much of a guard dog, we decided on the Weimeraner. 
We were very grateful for your input and information, lets face it without it we would have bought the wrong dog!!! so thank you again.


----------



## Zebedee

Never had one, but knew a couple.

Possibly the most intelligent dogs I've ever met.

They were a bloody nuisance letting themselves out of the house by pawing down on the door handle.

Their owner turned the handles round so they had to be lifted to open the doors.

In three days the dogs were letting themselves out again!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## Rislar

Zebedee said:


> Never had one, but knew a couple.
> 
> Possibly the most intelligent dogs I've ever met.
> 
> They were a bloody nuisance letting themselves out of the house by pawing down on the door handle.
> 
> Their owner turned the handles round so they had to be lifted to open the doors.
> 
> In three days the dogs were letting themselves out again!! 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


I've heard that also, that is one of the reasons that drew us to them, mind they could be way to clever luckly we have plenty of space and high walls 

Ive found some great info also, just trying to find a good breeder as there is a load of dodgy looking people around selling them for peanuts!!


----------



## Caggsie

Have you tried the Kennel club list of breeders or buy one of the dog papers. I have found these a great source when looking for puppies. 

Karen


----------



## patnles

Breed clubs are always the best place to start....here
They will point you in the direction of best breeders for show or working pups. 
Be aware that kennel club registered does not always mean that the breeder has done all the relevant health checks.
Lesley


----------



## littlenell

We did a course recently in Somerset that involved staying on a farm that raises organic and wild game...she also bred weims...having chosen them instead of a dobermann. The weims we saw were in awesome condition, raw fed, and were often borrowed to go on game shoots in all corners of UK. Will try and find details of them.

Also, from experience of looking at getting our dobe a few years back it is important to speak/visit the breeders. We chose one that bred for the whole package, not just looks and also and gave US a good grilling before considering putting us on the list for a puppy.

Having our puppy got us involved in breed specific rescue (dobes) and I would agree with annellew, that it is worth checking with them and not discounting a rescue dog completely. Many are rehomed for genuine reasons, and may be used to cat/horse/sheep etc etc. Puppies/young dogs do come into rescue as well, the dobe rescue has had at least 3 litters over the last year. Our latest acquisition came as a foster at 14 wks and never left!

As an aside, a friend has a male weim, who they got as a puppy. He commented a while back, that they did not really understand exactly what they had taken on, and hindsight might have led them to taking on a female as their first dog. They love their weim, and would not swap him for the world but he has been a significant challenge. Similar considerations with the dobes; males are not usually recommended for those completely new to the breed.

Some good info  HERE 

I hope your search is fruitful. We love our dobes whether they came to us as pups, or the ones that we fostered. I stay in touch with them all! AND as DH regularly points out, I spend more time ensuring their needs than I do ours...and so it should be. We choose them, and they rely on us to get it right on their behalf!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Have you ever considered a Ridgeback? Seems one would suit the bill very well! Excellent guard dogs, very good with people as well as being a sturdy breed. They tune in with you very well too and a receptive to energy. I do recall a woman i knew once owned a female, lovely thing, always wanting to see what you were doing, and have a quick hug. 

There was a delivery guy that regularly delivered to her house always 'came on' to patricia, and rosey would would not let him past the gate! She sensed her owner did not like him and protected her! Funny to watch!


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

The Weimaraner is a wonderful dog and a great companion. Sometimes, too much of a companion. Oscar, (passed away two years ago) suffered separation anxiety and as such we went everywhere together. He would bark like mad if I locked him out of the bathroom whilst I was in the bath or shower. In the end, I gave up and let him have a free for all. Every Weimaraner I know sleeps with the owner on the bed or even in it.

The Weim is very, very energetic - long runs are essential for younger dogs.

Please note there are lots of Weimars in rescue - through no fault of their own. In most cases, the owners cannot cope with the energetic demands of the breed.

By way of breeders, there are many. However, I suggest you call Gillian Averis from Leeds. She is a vet and also wrote a book about Weimaraners. I suggest you buy the book before commiting to a Weimaraner. I am not trying to put you off the breed, but do your home work.

Consider rescue rather than a pup. If you do this, insist on being allowed to meet the dog in his home. Try to get one that is in a family home - rehomed for example due to the owners ill health or moving overseas. A young Weimar will enjoy your kitchen cupboard for breakfast and a door or two for dinner. Jenny is 12 soon and those that know her will tell you how strong she is on the lead.

Have a read of this

http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/

and try to get a copy of this

http://www.asda-entertainment.co.uk/asda/6791855.product

Gillian sells pups and her kennel name is Sireva. Her details are here

http://www.sireva-weimaraners.org.uk/contact.htm

I travelled to Gill's a few years ago and cried after seeing a mum, dad and nine new borns. The grand parents were there too. In the end though, I decided on a rescue and I adopted Oscar. He is a pic of him. You can tell the bond we had. Since his passing, I have Jenny.

If you want to come and play with Jenny, you are quite welcome.

Russell


----------



## Rislar

Excellent Info and Pics guys, i knew you'd know all the right answers, thank you all very much 

Especially Russel, now there is an offer, Leanne is really pestering to my finger out :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Weimar*



anallew said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't know of any breeders but when looking at the possibility of a rescue dog I did notice that they are often available in rescue centres.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're open to a rescue dog but if so, there's one available here:
> 
> http://www.fourpawsanimalrescue.org.uk/
> 
> Good luck. They really are beautiful aren't they?
> 
> Ana


There are often so many in rescue as they are very demanind animals.

I have found the following reasons for rehomed dogs in the last few minutes.

1) New boyfriend does not like the dog - (tell him to sod off then and keep the dog)

2) Ill health forces rehoming.

3) Divorce

4) Kids don't like the dog (do more research then before buying)

The list goes on.

Russell


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Weimar*



Rapide561 said:


> anallew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't know of any breeders but when looking at the possibility of a rescue dog I did notice that they are often available in rescue centres.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're open to a rescue dog but if so, there's one available here:
> 
> http://www.fourpawsanimalrescue.org.uk/
> 
> Good luck. They really are beautiful aren't they?
> 
> Ana
> 
> 
> 
> There are often so many in rescue as they are very demanind animals.
> 
> I have found the following reasons for rehomed dogs in the last few minutes.
> 
> 1) New boyfriend does not like the dog - (tell him to sod off then and keep the dog)
> 
> 2) Ill health forces rehoming.
> 
> 3) Divorce
> 
> 4) Kids don't like the dog (do more research then before buying)
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> Russell
Click to expand...

I wonder why these people get a dog without thinking about it!!! it really makes me wonder!!!

Those pics of Jenny are great


----------



## Rapide561

*Rescue*

It is sad that a lot of pedigree dog owners buy the dog - often costing £1000.00 and do not research the dogs likely characteristics.

I dread the day anything happens to Jenny, but when the time comes and the time is right, a rescue Weimar will come along.

One other thing to check for is a medical condition called "hip displacia" and also "twist". The latter - basically the tummy is full of food and then twists, meaning the food cannot be digested. This happened to Oscar and despite urgent surgery in France at 0500 in the morning, I lost him a few days later. Twist can be avoided though, by careful planning of meals - small and regular, no exercise before or after food and so on. Despite precautions, it can "just happen".

Speak to Gill Averis - she knows everything there is to know.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

*Re: Rescue*



Rapide561 said:


> It is sad that a lot of pedigree dog owners buy the dog - often costing £1000.00 and do not research the dogs likely characteristics.
> 
> I dread the day anything happens to Jenny, but when the time comes and the time is right, a rescue Weimar will come along.
> 
> One other thing to check for is a medical condition called "hip displacia" and also "twist". The latter - basically the tummy is full of food and then twists, meaning the food cannot be digested. This happened to Oscar and despite urgent surgery in France at 0500 in the morning, I lost him a few days later. Twist can be avoided though, by careful planning of meals - small and regular, no exercise before or after food and so on. Despite precautions, it can "just happen".
> 
> Speak to Gill Averis - she knows everything there is to know.


Terrible to have lost a dog that way.

We have a constant fight with it! Our Glen Terrier eats, then rolls over! One thing he just hasn't got the message on yet! lol! We keep correcting but he is daft - so after eating we have to 'keep him upright'


----------



## mia

My uncle has 4. Started with one bitch bred her and kept one, then bred the daughter and kept one, and so on! 

Personally i dont like them, we have a german pointer who is a similar shape and size to the weimers but theyre completely different. the weimers can open doors yes, they showed ours to do it, but theyre very wimpy and skittish.

just my opinion...

m


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We have 4 shelties ad 1 rough collie.

2 of the shelties are rescue dogs.

Full of fun ad eergy but don`t demand long walks.

the other two are 13 years old.

Also look after daughters 2 huskies while she is at work.

Very strong and 2 x 4 miles a day walks.

My next will be a datchound but i fear the huskies will eat it
.
If they dont we will be able to take on hols in mh.

DAve p


----------



## Rislar

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We have 4 shelties ad 1 rough collie.
> 
> 2 of the shelties are rescue dogs.
> 
> Full of fun ad eergy but don`t demand long walks.
> 
> the other two are 13 years old.
> 
> Also look after daughters 2 huskies while she is at work.
> 
> Very strong and 2 x 4 miles a day walks.
> 
> My next will be a datchound but i fear the huskies will eat it
> .
> If they dont we will be able to take on hols in mh.
> 
> DAve p


Wow, what a hand full they must be!! i think ones enough for us, well at least for now, another + point for the maraner is that they are not aggressive, my wife wouldn't like that at all!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

our five are well behaved and do as they are told. They do not pull on a lead, do not dig in the garden and do not even walk on the soil, borders or plants.

Huskies 100% the oposite.

dave p
The


----------



## Rislar

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> our five are well behaved and do as they are told. They do not pull on a lead, do not dig in the garden and do not even walk on the soil, borders or plants.
> 
> Huskies 100% the oposite.
> 
> dave p
> The


Now i would say thats down to good owners and training, and i have to agree about the huskies, thats why we swiftly changed our minds


----------



## kennyo

Hi we have a wiemariner he is 9 1/2 now and we have had him from 7 weeks. He has been all over Europe with us no problem they are a great dog but its the same with any dog you have to train them are they would do what they like. From the day we got him he has been excellent use to love playing with kids but now he cannot be bothered getting old. When we got harvey we done a lot of reading up on wiemariners and read that you have got to be gentle with this breed as it can become a very nervous dog that is why I expect a lot have ended up in kennels because the owners treated them bad. They are a very clever dog but I still cannot get mine to play a piano no matter how hard I try


----------



## Rislar

kennyo said:


> Hi we have a wiemariner he is 9 1/2 now and we have had him from 7 weeks. He has been all over Europe with us no problem they are a great dog but its the same with any dog you have to train them are they would do what they like. From the day we got him he has been excellent use to love playing with kids but now he cannot be bothered getting old. When we got harvey we done a lot of reading up on wiemariners and read that you have got to be gentle with this breed as it can become a very nervous dog that is why I expect a lot have ended up in kennels because the owners treated them bad. They are a very clever dog but I still cannot get mine to play a piano no matter how hard I try


Hi Kenny & Julie what a lovely dog he is  thank you for the information, like you we have spent many hours looking up everything we could find on the breed and decided this is the one for us 

PS a guitar might be easier


----------



## Rislar

This is one we have just been to see 

As you can guess Leanne has her heart set on him now, especially as she has named him!! he is a pedigree dog and is 1 of 5 from a first litter, he's a little cutie


----------



## kennyo

Brings back some good memories so good looking when they are pups then they are all legs well funny then just crazy. If you do get him train him for the first couple of months and he will be a friend for life definitly one of the family and like family spoil him trouble, treat him good he acts good

Good Luck


----------



## Rislar

kennyo said:


> Brings back some good memories so good looking when they are pups then they are all legs well funny then just crazy. If you do get him train him for the first couple of months and he will be a friend for life definitly one of the family and like family spoil him trouble, treat him good he acts good
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks alot we will take all that on board


----------



## littlenell

And in no time at all he will be 40-45kg and trying to sit on your lap for a cuddle and wondering why you protest.... :lol:


----------



## Rislar

littlenell said:


> And in no time at all he will be 40-45kg and trying to sit on your lap for a cuddle and wondering why you protest.... :lol:


Ha ha, thats sounds about right, i wont mind but im sure Leanne will be flattened :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

Harvey - what a lovely dog you are

Baby m'ner - wow - what a cutie. 

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass

Russell move AWAY from the cute puppy pic - immediately!


----------



## Rislar

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Harvey - what a lovely dog you are
> 
> Baby m'ner - wow - what a cutie.
> 
> Russell


Thanks buddy, all your advice taken in and used


----------



## Rislar

We will be picking up Harley tomorrow so i will post some pics for those interested


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog*

Yes, yes, yes we are interested in pics. Baby M'ners are sooooooo cute.

Jenny is on the look out for a toy boy too!

Russell


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Dog*



Rapide561 said:


> Yes, yes, yes we are interested in pics. Baby M'ners are sooooooo cute.
> 
> Jenny is on the look out for a toy boy too!
> 
> Russell


 :lol: i'll post some tomorrow bud, well if i get a look in


----------



## jenniedream

I have known two and one chewed two three piece suites and the other the bottom of a back door!!
Be careful, need lots of exercise and a Boss.
But of course we all see different qualities in those we love
Good luck and lots of love in your search
Jennie


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

Yes in their youngest days, kitchens, doors, fridges, even a frozen turkey have all been consumed by a Weimaraner. I have never had one from puppyhood, so in the case of Oscar (6 years old when I got him) and Jenny (known her for years but she moved in with me when she was 9 1/2) all that energy is long gone. 

A puppy crate is ideal - but buy a large one that you can use for a full sized dog as it is likely when you leave him, he will eat a kitchen etc. 

What you will get with a M'ner is the best friend you would ever want to know. 

He will be just fine. Jenny is eagerly awaiting photo's of her new toyboy! 

Russell


----------



## patp

Hmmm finding a good breeder? Like looking for a needle in a haystack sometimes :lol: 
The Kennel Club website is useless I find. They do have a scheme called "accredited breeder" for those that do health test their dogs but it has largely been discredited as no one does on checks on these supposedly good breeders 8O 
Dogs Today would be my recommendation. It is a monthly magazine and at the back gives a list of all the breeds and the inherited defects that most will have. Just looked up the Weimeraner for you and it has no known inherited defects (very unusual in a pedigree!). It has an average hip score of 12 (the nearer to zero the better) so both parents should have been x-rayed (ask to look at certificate as some breeders say they have done it and haven't). The comments on the breed are "life expectancy (yrs) 11. Loves exercise and human company and tends to be a one-person dog". The trouble is that breeders hate this magazine because it was responsible for the Panorama programme which attacked the Kennel Club, and many breeders, so they will not advertise in it (why?). 
Lots of breeders advertise on a website called Champ Dogs. The difficulty is that the best breeders do not have to advertise as their puppies are booked before the bitch is even mated :wink:

When I was running puppy classes we had a few Weimeraners come through and they all seemed nice, if a little sensitive. The main problem we had was that the other puppies did not seem to like them. We put it down to the light coloured eyes. They do, therefore, need lots of socialisation with other dogs because if other dogs do not like them they have to cope with that on top of everything else!

There are some telephone numbers for advice on the breed in Dogs Today:- Rachel Blackburn (sec. of the Weimeraner Association) 01924 499545 or 07740 795233 email [email protected]; Eileen Gates (acting sec. of The Weimeraner Club of GB) 01266 766866 email [email protected]; Jean Fairlie (rescue - often a breeder) 01436 820478; Lynne Bowley 01343 843161 (after 6pm); Joanne Yates 07968 078112; Helena Jupp 01327 831097.

Best of Luck in your search.

Pat


----------



## Rislar

*Pics*

Heres the pictures as promised


----------



## Rislar

And more!!!


----------



## Rapide561

*Harley*

Awwww

I just love him so much......those eyes are gorgeous.

Jenny is now seeking a meet with her new toyboy!

He is a bumper. Just watch him grow.

How old is he now?

Russell


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Harley*



Rapide561 said:


> Awwww
> 
> I just love him so much......those eyes are gorgeous.
> 
> Jenny is now seeking a meet with her new toyboy!
> 
> He is a bumper. Just watch him grow.
> 
> How old is he now?
> 
> Russell


He's a defo a looker :lol: he's only 7 weeks and growing and learning fast!


----------



## Rapide561

*Harley*

Where does he sleep? In the human bed or his own? Has he got a tail or is he docked?

Russell


----------



## littlenell

I can see a tail in that last shot. 
Our latest dobe has his tail and tbh we don't notice it anymore. 
Our girl would look odd with one, Harvey would look odd without his...but then Harvey is just odd!


----------



## kennyo

Well done mate lovely looking dog hope you enjoy him as much as we have ours. 

Plenty of exercise from now on especially in the rain


----------



## Briarose

Aw and more aw.....................look at those paws, wonder how big he will grow.


----------



## carolgavin

OMG how did cute puppy pics pass me by 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Oooooooooooh isn't he absolutely gorgeous. Can I have him???????


----------



## patnles

Harley is a stunner.
I have to ask though, is it safe for him to be on the beach at 7weeks old? 8O None of my pups have been allowed out (on the ground) until 2 weeks after 2nd vaccinations, usually around 10-12 weeks.
Lesley


----------



## Rislar

patnles said:


> Harley is a stunner.
> I have to ask though, is it safe for him to be on the beach at 7weeks old? 8O None of my pups have been allowed out (on the ground) until 2 weeks after 2nd vaccinations, usually around 10-12 weeks.
> Lesley


We only put him down for 2 mins, (for the pic) i carried him, or rather Leanne did until we got there!!

He sleeps in a cage, as we decided he is going to be a big boy and we didn't want to go down that road! especially when he gets bigger  funny enough he's happy in there and tonight we ran the legs off him in the house and he went to bed on his own!!

He's not been docked as i believe its illegal now!! besides that i believe it looks better with a full tail


----------



## Rapide561

*Harley*

Getting him used to a cage is a splendid idea. If I ever get a Weimar pup, I shall do that, but more than like, when the time comes, I will get another rescue dog who will probably be used to the bed!

Funny you should mention rain, Pat. Oscar loved the rain - and I mean loved it. He used to jump in puddles, roll about, in fact, anything where there was water and he had to be involved.

Can't wait to see Harley at about 10 weeks. He is a bumper.

R


----------



## patnles

Rislar said:


> We only put him down for 2 mins, (for the pic) i carried him, or rather Leanne did until we got there!!


Ah! I see. It's good that he's getting used to different enviroments at such a young age. He'll be well socialised by the time he's ready to hit the pavement. 
I think crates are brilliant as pups like to have their own space and it will be great for travelling in too. Much safer for everyone  
He really is beautiful, I would want to snoggle him all day:lol:



Rapide561 said:


> Funny you should mention rain, Pat. Oscar loved the rain - and I mean loved it. He used to jump in puddles, roll about, in fact, anything where there was water and he had to be involved.


Elsa was just the same but the dirtier the water the more she liked it. She would go for a walk in a thunder storm, but she wouldn't go out in the garden and do a wee if there was the slightest whiff of a shower :roll:
All she does now is sleep and eat. :lol:


----------



## Rislar

patnles said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> 
> We only put him down for 2 mins, (for the pic) i carried him, or rather Leanne did until we got there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see. It's good that he's getting used to different enviroments at such a young age. He'll be well socialised by the time he's ready to hit the pavement.
> I think crates are brilliant as pups like to have their own space and it will be great for travelling in too. Much safer for everyone
> He really is beautiful, I would want to snoggle him all day:lol:
Click to expand...

He is getting used to plenty of visitors also and having plenty of excersise in the house as we have 3 floors and hes already able to run up and down them (which is really funny)... He's getting plenty of snoggles, all the time in fact as Leanne has taken a few weeks off work!! i cant even get a look in!! roll on when we can take him out properly, he will be walked to death as we like to get out and about


----------



## Briarose

- 6:38 am

Rapide561

Joined: Oct 01, 2005 
Posts: 12143 
Thanked 909 times in 873 posts

MH: Swift Kon-tiki 679 low line - The "HMS Sheffield"

Mpg: 24.09 
Campsites 
Location: Derby & Lake Garda

Medals: None

Status: Offline



> Getting him used to a cage is a splendid idea. If I ever get a Weimar pup, I shall do that, but more than like, when the time comes, I will get another rescue dog who will probably be used to the bed!


Aw come on Russ..............you know you just love your babies on your bed :wink: I said I wasn't going to this time and suddenly the pair of them seem to be sneaking upstairs and going on the bed more and more..............and guess what Meggie can't jump that high so I have to give her a helping hand :wink:


----------



## Rislar

Ha ha, i can imagine that also but we have set rules out for now so we will see  mind he does like his cage and his other bed, but most of all its the sofa that he loves :roll: :lol:


----------



## littlenell

Please be careful with the stairs. Dobes are similar to weims, and we never let our pupster jump out of car, or run up down stairs until much older, and used baby gates to prevent this. At 6 months I was still lifting our dobe girl out of the car! It is vital to protect those growing puppy joints and tendons...and exercising the brain is a good way to tire them out just as effectively.

See  HERE


----------



## Rislar

littlenell said:


> Please be careful with the stairs. Dobes are similar to weims, and we never let our pupster jump out of car, or run up down stairs until much older, and used baby gates to prevent this. At 6 months I was still lifting our dobe girl out of the car! It is vital to protect those growing puppy joints and tendons...and exercising the brain is a good way to tire them out just as effectively.
> 
> See  HERE


Wow id never heard of that!!! thanks so much for keeping me informed


----------



## locovan

Hi Steve I dont know how i have missed all this I have just read right through.
I really love the puppy he is very cute. :lol: 
Well thats you going to get plenty of exercise with long doggy walks every day.


----------



## Rislar

locovan said:


> Hi Steve I dont know how i have missed all this I have just read right through.
> I really love the puppy he is very cute. :lol:
> Well thats you going to get plenty of exercise with long doggy walks every day.


Hello Mavis i hope you are feeling better and the both of you are great  thank you he's really a part of the family already and we are itching to get out and about with him, he really is a little darling, a handful, but full of love


----------



## Rislar

Sleepy head


----------



## Rapide561

*Weimar*

Here is a slightly older version of the same model!!!! Harley looks to be growing.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Jenny*

Forgot to add the pic!

R


----------



## Rislar

Ha ha like 2 peas in a pod, he really is growing fast, its unreal, im glad im not buying clothes for him :lol:


----------



## Rislar

Heres an update, boy he's getting big now


----------



## patp

Handsome or what?


----------



## Rapide561

*Weimar*

Thanks for the pics - he is a stunner. The Weimars go seem to grow really quickly. Looking at him, I will estimate he will be the size of Oscar when he is fully grown. Oscar was about 35 kg and not overweight at that. Jenny is a light weight at 28kg.

Interestingly, whilst the human form are up and about, Jenny is.....sleeping. Wise old girl.

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Aw he is lovely............I bet he has stolen your hearts with those lovely eyes.


----------



## patnles

Aaaawww!! He's just too cute.


----------



## Rislar

Thanks Guys and girls, we are amazed at the growth of him, it seems everyday he gets bigger, his coat is really lovely also, and he's as good as gold 
We are considering putting him out to stud when he gets to the age, he might as well have some fun, especially been a bit of a looker :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Weimar*

Hi

What kennel is he from?

Russell


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Weimar*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What kennel is he from?
> 
> Russell


Hi Russ, i found a local breeder, who had all the right credentials, this was the first litter of the mother and i have 10 generations of family from the Kennel Club, so alls present and correct 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Weimar*

Ooops I think I asked the wrong question. What "strain" of the breed is he? Jenny is a Gunalt and he looks quite similar with the elegant face. What ever is he, he is a bumper. Hope to meet up with you all at some point.

Russell


----------



## patnles

Think very carefully and do all your research before you put him out to stud. It *may* change his whole outlook on life and not neccessarily for the better. Once he's tasted the high life he may not want to go back to pipe and slippers  
Also the best breeders are able to pick and choose and would prefer to put their dog to a stud that has proved himself either in the show ring, or in the field for a working dog. That's not saying he isn't good enough, he's a stunner but there are so many dogs in rescue that I worry about people breeding their pets just because they're good looking.
Have a look at this link it might put you off but if not, it may prepare you for what's invovled. I know the article relates to labradors but it's all relevant. 
Lesley


----------



## Rislar

patnles said:


> Think very carefully and do all your research before you put him out to stud. It *may* change his whole outlook on life and not neccessarily for the better. Once he's tasted the high life he may not want to go back to pipe and slippers
> Also the best breeders are able to pick and choose and would prefer to put their dog to a stud that has proved himself either in the show ring, or in the field for a working dog. That's not saying he isn't good enough, he's a stunner but there are so many dogs in rescue that I worry about people breeding their pets just because they're good looking.
> Have a look at this link it might put you off but if not, it may prepare you for what's invovled. I know the article relates to labradors but it's all relevant.
> Lesley


Good point, we where just thinking about it but without looking into it so thank you for the information 

Russ he is from a Gunalt strain


----------



## Rapide561

*Gunalt*

I thought he was a Gunalt after looking at his face. Jenny is from the same strain. That might just mean the two are related somewhere!


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Gunalt*



Rapide561 said:


> I thought he was a Gunalt after looking at his face. Jenny is from the same strain. That might just mean the two are related somewhere!


They might just be  i'll post some more pics when i get the chance! he is getting really big and clever


----------



## Sharnor

The correct terminology is "they came from the same breed lines".

Hope that helps.  

Sharon


----------



## patp

Good link Lesley. 

So true - but it still put me off me breakfast :lol: 

The only thing it missed out is your point about the change in character that can occur. We used to board a little entire Jack Russel who had tasted the forbidden fruit.

He knew when a bitch was in season in about a five mile radius if not further afield. He howled, he tried to escape (phew!). He became tetchy. He lost all concentration on his training making him very difficult to live with.

No - something best left to those who know what they are dealing with I say.

Pat


----------



## Rapide561

Hello

Sharon - I have in the past said "oooh what brand is it"! I know what I mean though. 

In Italy, where the Weimaraner is rare, many people used to stop me and ask "what race is he?"

Anyway, lovely dogs, really hoping for some nice piccies.....

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> Sharon - I have in the past said "oooh what brand is it"! I know what I mean though.
> 
> In Italy, where the Weimaraner is rare, many people used to stop me and ask "what race is he?"
> 
> Anyway, lovely dogs, really hoping for some nice piccies.....
> 
> Russell


I have been asked what make mine are ???


----------



## Rapide561

*Dogs*

Tesco own brand or premium range!

Russell


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Dogs*



Rapide561 said:


> Tesco own brand or premium range!
> 
> Russell


Oh creme de la creme for me rofl.


----------



## Rislar

Well its been a while since i last posted some pics of Harley so here you go, he's getting big now


----------



## patp

Very handsome! How old is he now? He looks like he still has to grow into his legs :lol:


----------



## Rislar

:lol: 
He's just over six months, so a fair amount of growing yet


----------



## Rapide561

Very nice pics, those eyes are so Weimaraner! 

Russell


----------



## Rislar

I've some better pics, when i get the time i'll post


----------

